
Intelligence Without Reason (1991) [pdf] - headalgorithm
https://www.ijcai.org/Proceedings/91-1/Papers/089.pdf
======
elcritch
FYI, this is one of the papers discussed in a critique of peer review by
author in post discussed recently on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23280372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23280372)
. It's been on my list to read, so it's great to have a link!

What's surprising to me is a paper that's been cited over 1,000 times had such
a difficult time getting published in the first place. It reminds me of a
piece of advice for startup ideas that if everyone agrees with you it's
probably a bad startup idea, but on the other hand if only a small number
agree with you it might be a valuable insight and startup idea. That's a
terrible paraphrase, I think, from a PG essay? A similar thing occurs in
science it seems, especially in fields where it's harder to test/verify. Truly
revolutionary ideas will often be greeted with more skepticism by experts in a
field.

~~~
austincheney
> That's a terrible paraphrase, I think, from a PG essay?

PG likes to use the phrase _counter intuitive_. The idea, in fewest words,
strive for originality/disruption not acceptance. Original ideas are not
instantly popular as most people fear originality.

~~~
bra-ket
but dumb ideas are often counterintuitive and not instantly popular, so how do
you tell them from good ideas

~~~
austincheney
Good: It achieves product/market fit and solves its stated problem.

------
sytelus
Another relevant paper is Intelligence Without Representation

[https://people.csail.mit.edu/brooks/papers/representation.pd...](https://people.csail.mit.edu/brooks/papers/representation.pdf)

